# HIFONICS BXi1606D any good



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Are this amps any good..At 199.99 for a mono d amp pushing 1600watts rms at 1 ohm sounds pretty cheap....Are this amps reliable/


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 22 2009, 10:32 AM~13352313
> *Are this amps any good..At 199.99 for a mono d amp pushing 1600watts rms at 1 ohm sounds pretty cheap....Are this amps reliable/
> *


Garbage, walk away...


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

i figured it was...But there is a ton of good reviews on it...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 22 2009, 11:38 AM~13352575
> *i figured it was...But there is a ton of good reviews on it...
> *


From people that don't know any better and those who's haven't failed on them yet...

Currently TWO threads below this one, in this forum, is someone with one that stays in protect and won't turn off...

Irony? Nah... Just shitty amps! :cheesy:


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

go buy a Kicker or an RF amp


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Mar 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13352941
> *go buy a Kicker or an RF amp
> *


Or sundown or US Amps. My MD3D is a beast. Can't go wrong with RF though. Proven reliability and the "T" series are WAY under rated.


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

the onlu hifonics amp id go with would be the collosus (sp)?


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I went ahead and bought 2 to try out...I will post the results when I get them...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 22 2009, 11:18 AM~13352803
> *From people that don't know any better and those who's haven't failed on them yet...
> 
> Currently TWO threads below this one, in this forum, is someone with one that stays in protect and won't turn off...
> ...


i'll stick with the bxi1208d i bought a week or 2 ago, no problems yet "knock on wood", and its pushing the cvr's louder then ever.....love it


as far as the 1608d goes, could be a flaw'd model? i wouldn't put bad on the whole company, i know someone who's been running another 1208d for over a year now no issues.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13353442
> *I went ahead and bought 2 to try out...I will post the results when I get them...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i've been running my bxi1206d for a year now.. pushin 2 12's type r... never had any problem worked well in heat and cold


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 23 2009, 03:15 AM~13359471
> *:twak:
> *


No shit, "is this a good amp?"... "fuck no, garbage, plenty of other amps in that price range"...


"Cool, I bought two to test out".


Genius.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

id say its a good buy i bought my 1206d brutus for over 2 years now. ran 2 12 inch goliaths off of it, a couple fosgates and now i got it in my s2000 pushing a jl 10 (waaay overkil for a 10 inch but wut the hell) i like hifonics products! id stand by it. are you lookin at buying it from sonicelectronix?


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 23 2009, 07:02 AM~13360439
> *No shit, "is this a good amp?"... "fuck no, garbage, plenty of other amps in that price range"...
> "Cool, I bought two to test out".
> Genius.
> *




I read a bunch of review about these amps...I know a couple people running them also...I seen nothing but positive about them...So relax.....


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

THE NEWER ONES ARE DECENT, GUT SOME MORE STUFF INSIDE THE GUTS SO THEY DONT OVER HEAT AS MUCH


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 23 2009, 12:14 PM~13361254
> *I read a bunch of review about these amps...I know a couple people running them also...I seen nothing but positive about them...So relax.....
> *


Good luck. And I never fucking relax.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah me neither,,,well nevermind i was just relaxin..Will keep my post updated when i recieve them...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 23 2009, 06:48 PM~13365699
> *Good luck. And I never fucking relax.
> *


 :yes: Till the casket drops


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I thought they were flea market amps


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 24 2009, 08:07 AM~13371645
> *I thought they were flea market amps
> *


They are.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 23 2009, 09:14 AM~13361254
> *I read a bunch of review about these amps...I know a couple people running them also...I seen nothing but positive about them...So relax.....
> *


I LIKE Them :biggrin: but for $200 no


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I canceled my order for the amps...what would you guys recommend for about the same cost?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 10:53 AM~13372744
> *I canceled my order for the amps...what would you guys recommend for about the same cost?
> *


I recommend you save up more money and buy something worth spending it on...

I don't know how much power you need and at what ohm load and what kind of electrical system you have to support the power that you need, so I can't really suggest anything to you.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13372744
> *I canceled my order for the amps...what would you guys recommend for about the same cost?
> *


 If you ordered 2 of them and wouldve spent 400, I think you should look for a good used Kicker. Im sure you could get a decent one off Ebay or something for that price


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

My alternator is 300 amp alternator installed just a few weeks ago with a nice big deep cycle battery and upgrade 0 guage power cables and grounds...I have 4 ,,12 inch alpine type r dual 4 ohm...I will wire each pair down to 1 ohm..So I am looking for 2,, 1 ohm stable 1000watts rms amps...I want to run a full 500 watts rms to each sub...Or even a 2000 watt rms 2 ohm stable amp...My current amp is a 81000d mtx amp which pushes them pretty good but would like more power going to the subs..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13375054
> *My alternator is 300 amp alternator installed just a few weeks ago with a nice big deep cycle battery and upgrade 0 guage power cables and grounds...I have 4 ,,12 inch alpine type r dual 4 ohm...I will wire each pair down to 1 ohm..So I am looking for 2,, 1 ohm stable 1000watts rms amps...I want to run a full 500 watts rms to each sub...Or even a 2000 watt rms 2 ohm stable amp...My current amp is a 81000d mtx amp which pushes them pretty good but would like more power going to the subs..
> *



I'm confused,,, it sounds like you already went and spent some money updating.. why would you want to cheap out on one of, if not the most important part of your system... caugh up the bread and buy a good amp 4 12z you should run a beast to those..


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

The ZX1500.1 kicker would work really well or maybe a t2000 RF


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 24 2009, 03:34 PM~13375378
> *I'm confused,,, it sounds like you already went and spent some money updating.. why would you want to cheap out on one of, if not the most important part of your system...  caugh up the bread and buy a good amp  4 12z  you should run a beast to those..
> *


like 206 said don't go cheep,that mtx isn't that bad if if pusshin 4 12's,does it ever go into thermal mode?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I WOULD JUST GET AN AMP THAT UNDERRATED WATTS THAN OVER RATE THEM EVEN IF ITS OVER RATED BY 100-200 WATTS. BUT THEN YOU GET SOME AMPS THAT WOULD DO WHAT THEY ARE RATED IF YOU GOT THE ELECTRICAL FOR IT


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the BXi1606d amp and i like it alot... It's pushing two 15" L7's and they POUND. I've had it for awhile and havent had any problems at all.








Puttin in the huge box...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 02:56 PM~13375054
> *My alternator is 300 amp alternator installed just a few weeks ago with a nice big deep cycle battery and upgrade 0 guage power cables and grounds...I have 4 ,,12 inch alpine type r dual 4 ohm...I will wire each pair down to 1 ohm..So I am looking for 2,, 1 ohm stable 1000watts rms amps...I want to run a full 500 watts rms to each sub...Or even a 2000 watt rms 2 ohm stable amp...My current amp is a 81000d mtx amp which pushes them pretty good but would like more power going to the subs..
> *


One of these wired at 0.5ohm and you'll be blowin' up some Alpines! :cheesy: 

http://www.sundownaudio.com/1500d.html

$570 shipped to your door, PM me if you want one...


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

My mtx amp never goes into safe mode...It does push them good...I am not exactly sure the watts each sub is getting...I just had a few people tell me they should be louder..So I thought i needed more power.. Does anyone have a good guess what kind of watts i am actually running to the subs...I lost my birth sheet that states the tested wattage from mtx..Someone told me it was probally running at least 1500rms at 2 ohms...You think this is true? Would it be much louder with 500 watts going to each sub...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13378633
> *My mtx amp never goes into safe mode...It does push them good...I am not exactly sure the watts each sub is getting...I just had a few people tell me they should be louder..So I thought i needed more power.. Does anyone have a good guess what kind of watts i am actually running to the subs...I lost my birth sheet that states the tested wattage from mtx..Someone told me it was probally running at least 1500rms at 2 ohms...You think this is true? Would it be much louder with 500 watts going to each sub...
> *


The last 81000d I tested was doing about 950 REAL watts @ 2.x ohms on stable 13.1v

The Sundown 1500d should make around 2000 REAL watts at 0.5 ohms if you can can maintain over 11 volts...

:biggrin:


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is the sundown .5 ohm stable..The link shows its only 1 ohm....SO could it run all my twelves wired to show the amp a .5 ohm load...Would the amp overheat? So if my mtx amp is only pushing 950watts...The alpines should be way louder with more power...is there any other amp out there in the 500.00-600.00 price range that can run all my subs...?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 24 2009, 10:49 PM~13379401
> *Is the sundown .5 ohm stable..The link shows its only 1 ohm....SO could it run all my twelves wired  to show the amp a .5 ohm load...Would the amp overheat? So if my mtx amp is only pushing 950watts...The alpines should be way louder with more power...is there any other amp out there in the 500.00-600.00 price range that can run all my subs...?
> *


That sundown is very nice and they are a great company. I currently have a US Amps MD3D and it is rated at 2,000w but they are a little under rated. Go to http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com and find USAMPFREAK and send him a message about the Merlin amps and tell him Airborne (Anthony) sent you. He took GREAT fucking care of me and promised to do the same for everyone else. I won't say what I paid for my amp but you will be just fine with your budget.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

AMERICAN BASS


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13379863
> *AMERICAN BASS
> *


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13379785
> *That sundown is very nice and they are a great company. I currently have a US Amps MD3D and it is rated at 2,000w but they are a little under rated. Go to http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com and find USAMPFREAK and send him a message about the Merlin amps and tell him Airborne (Anthony) sent you. He took GREAT fucking care of me and promised to do the same for everyone else. I won't say what I paid for my amp but you will be just fine with your budget.
> *



are sundown amps .5 ohm stable


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13+Mar 24 2009, 09:49 PM~13379401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13379785
> *That sundown is very nice and they are a great company. I currently have a US Amps MD3D and it is rated at 2,000w but they are a little under rated. Go to http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com and find USAMPFREAK and send him a message about the Merlin amps and tell him Airborne (Anthony) sent you. He took GREAT fucking care of me and promised to do the same for everyone else. I won't say what I paid for my amp but you will be just fine with your budget.
> *


The only problem with that, is the USAmps won't make the same power as the Sundown at the same voltage.

The USAmps needs a LOT more voltage to make the same power, the Sundown makes power at 10v where the USAmps is shutting off at 10v.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Brahma Brian...thanks man,,You been a big help..I look forward to order one next week...i will send you a message when i am ready, thanks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 25 2009, 07:13 AM~13382878
> *Brahma Brian...thanks man,,You been a big help..I look forward  to order one next week...i will send you a message when i am ready, thanks
> *


No problem man, just replied to your last PM


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

If anyone is interested i listed my mtx amp on ebay

http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay...K:ME:LNLK:MESEX


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Mar 23 2009, 01:59 AM~13359720
> *i've been running my bxi1206d for a year now.. pushin 2 12's type r... never had any problem worked well in heat and cold
> *


X2 I LIKE THESE AMPS I HAD IT TO TWO TYPE R AT ONE OHM STABLE AND I NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS
I DONT REMEMBER THE MODEL NUMBER OF THE AMP BUT IT WAS 1500 RMS.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am going to pre order the new 2000 sundown amp..They got a pre order deal for 425.00.....Shawn


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 25 2009, 04:20 PM~13386492
> *I am going to pre order the new 2000 sundown amp..They got a pre order deal for 425.00.....Shawn
> *


I know I PM'd you with the info, but I'll bet Brian was on it too. Like I said... keep us posted.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I almost ordered the 1500 for 570.00,,I appreciate you telling me about the deal....I am going to try to come up with the funds to pre order 2


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 25 2009, 07:23 PM~13388257
> *I almost ordered the 1500 for 570.00,,I appreciate you telling me about the deal....I am going to try to come up with the funds to pre order 2
> *


Good thing. There are deals popping up all the fucking time on some bad ass equipment. I am still trying to figure out how to shuffle some things around to get at least one for some future system.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 25 2009, 03:20 PM~13386492
> *I am going to pre order the new 2000 sundown amp..They got a pre order deal for 425.00.....Shawn
> *


Pre-order price is $425 until April 18th.

Pre-order price is $485 from April 19th until they arrive around the end of June. 

*(ETA is around the end of June)*

If you can pay now and wait till July (best case) for amps, go for it...

I didn't mention it because I assumed you wanted amps like RIGHT NOW from reading all previous posts...

On a side note, ONE of these amps WILL blow your four Alpines unless you are VERY careful using it.


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I could just turn the gain way down could'nt I...?


----------



## sleonard13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I could leave the subs wired at 2 ohms to lessen the power output

I was wanting a new amp right now...But I can wait for the 425 deal no problem...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleonard13_@Mar 26 2009, 09:13 AM~13394237
> *I could leave the subs wired at 2 ohms to lessen the power output
> 
> I was wanting a new amp right now...But I can wait for the 425 deal no problem...
> *


I wish I have the patience.lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13390728
> *Pre-order price is $425 until April 18th.
> 
> Pre-order price is $485 from April 19th until they arrive around the end of June.
> ...


provided he has the gains set correctly and the box is good they will be fine with that amp..... 

get at me on AIM bish, I got a new name


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 28 2009, 09:23 PM~13419163
> *provided he has the gains set correctly and the box is good they will be fine with that amp.....
> 
> get at me on AIM bish, I got a new name
> *


Looks like you gonna have to get at ME bish, I don't know your new name! :cheesy:


----------

